# Sale section



## dungeontrees (Aug 27, 2015)

Im wondering why we dint have a for sale section so people can get som equipment for growing for cheaper prices as i got some i would like to get rid of or trade for better stuff?


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 27, 2015)

Try craigslist. 

This site is not a flea market


----------



## dungeontrees (Aug 27, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Try craigslist.
> 
> This site is not a flea market


Understood but it would be a bit easier being that everyone grows here. Just a sugestion!


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2015)

dungeontrees said:


> Understood but it would be a bit easier being that everyone grows here. Just a sugestion!


theres literally the same thread posted right under yours, asking the same thing, please check around this question has been asked a lot we dont do it, because we are a world wide website, what is legal or you or him may not be for her and so on, its just best we dont have it


----------



## dungeontrees (Aug 27, 2015)

sunni said:


> theres literally the same thread posted right under yours, asking the same thing, please check around this question has been asked a lot we dont do it, because we are a world wide website, what is legal or you or him may not be for her and so on, its just best we dont have it


Gotcha! Should be good for all to sell certain equipment tho. Any who!


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2015)

dungeontrees said:


> Gotcha! Should be good for all to sell certain equipment tho. Any who!


 we have decided not to I'm sorry that won't change try craigslist


----------



## dungeontrees (Aug 27, 2015)

Havent been tryin to change after askin the first time. U do u an ima do me tanks!


----------

